# Travel Destinations > Middle East >  Greetings All

## MiddleEast

Hi


If you do not know, but the  team have made me the moderator for this little part of the forum, and I just thought I would let you all know a little bit about my time in this part of the world.

Many years ago, I visited Jordan, Syria, Lebanon and Turkey and currently on this trip, I went back to Turkey and also visited Iran. Some people say that Iran is in Asia, whilst others say it is in the Middle East. Here, it has been classified as the Middle East.

So, if I can be of help in anyway, I hope I can, and hopefully, you guys will help me with some of the places that I have not been to yet.

----------

